# What System of Covenant Theology Do You Hold? Or Other



## Coram Deo (Dec 17, 2007)

What System of Covenant Theology do you hold? Here are the options..

1. Unity Theology - Church and Israel United into the Olive Branch which is Christ. Some of Physical Israel will be regrafted back in near the end times and enter into the Church. The true Israel is made from the church and physical seed of Abraham.

2. Replacement Theology - The church completely replaces Israel. Live, Stock, and Barrel.

3. Separation Theology - Church is completely different entity then Israel, Also known as Dispensationalism.

4. Other


----------



## Coram Deo (Dec 17, 2007)

Those who pick "Other"

Do you please explain?


----------



## danmpem (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't really even understand the differences in them. To a point, I understand some conceptual differences, but I have not read anything that really helps me see each side reasonably and understandably.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 18, 2007)

Unity theology. I do not believe the church replaces Israel.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Dec 18, 2007)

1. Provided that it is understood that _the true Israel is made [from] the church and physical seed of Abraham_, and not that _the True Israel is made up of all the visible church and all of the physical seed of Abraham._ I think that is a given though. All Israel shall be saved. This I believe includes all the elect from Adam to the last person who enters the Kingdom of God.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 18, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> Unity theology. I do not believe the church replaces Israel.


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 18, 2007)

thunaer said:


> What System of Covenant Theology do you hold? Here are the options..
> 
> 1. Unity Theology - Church and Israel United into the Olive Branch which is Christ. Some of Physical Israel will be regrafted back in near the end times and enter into the Church. The true Israel is made from the church and physical seed of Abraham.
> 
> ...



For Unity Theology, does one have to agree that some physical israel will be regrafted back in _near the end times_ and that True Israel is made from the church and physical seed of Abraham?

My current understanding (although I haven't studied it in great length) is that True Israel is made up of _All Types of People (Galatians 3:27-29), meaning the spiritual seed of Abraham (not physical). _I don't really think I am saying any thing different than you though, just different words. But the physical israel being regrafted back in part, I don't know if I agree with. It is of my understanding that their regrafting takes places throughout the period we are in now. Who's view is this that I am espousing? And what view are you espousing? I forgot (Calvin, Ridderbos, Murray)?


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Dec 18, 2007)

I don’t think Unity Theology necessitates a future regraft near the end times, although the way that it is presented in the poll seems to suggest that. I understand it to contrast point number 2 in that the Church is the Continuance if Israel an not the replacement of it. I also think of it in terms of Galatians 3:28-29


> There is neither Jew nor Grecian, there is neither bond nor free, there is neither male nor female; for ye are all one in Christ Jesus. And if ye be Christ’s, then are ye Abraham’s seed, and heirs by promise.



This I believe to be true historically _exempli gratia _the seed of Abraham that are heirs by promise do not include the likes of Judas.

My point being 
1. is a continuance of Israel, looking with the eyes of the spirit, 
2. is the replacement of Israel looking with the eyes of the flesh.


----------



## KMK (Dec 18, 2007)

Romans922 said:


> thunaer said:
> 
> 
> > What System of Covenant Theology do you hold? Here are the options..
> ...


----------



## JM (Dec 18, 2007)

Voted other: modified covenant theology


----------



## brymaes (Dec 18, 2007)

Unity theology. Isn't 'replacement theology' just a dirty name that Dispensationalists call the Reformed?


----------



## Coram Deo (Dec 18, 2007)

I have seen articles from Reformed websites claiming replacement theology which is why I added it...



theologae said:


> Unity theology. Isn't 'replacement theology' just a dirty name that Dispensationalists call the Reformed?


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny (Dec 18, 2007)

I believe that the true church is the the elect through the ages. There were Gentiles who were grafted in before Christ. Since Christ, it appears that the Jews have taken a back seat to the Gentiles as the Gentiles have been abuntantly grafted in, though by and by many Jews will come to faith. It seems to be a kind of flip flop. There has never been a inward distinction just an outward as God has moved through the ages. I chose other, not becase I do not believe in Unity theology, I just have trouble with the given definition, as you may have trouble defining my post. It is probably my thick head.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Dec 18, 2007)

I submit some PB essays on this very topic for consideration, ”The First ‘Replacement Theologian’”, “Spiritual Identity Theft”, and a related piece, “What Jerusalem? What Temple?” It’s a nuanced subject, and I’ve tried to clarify the issues.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 18, 2007)

thunaer said:


> I have seen articles from Reformed websites claiming replacement theology which is why I added it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any examples you could point us to? In my understanding so called "replacement theology" isn't something that is now or ever has been mainstream Reformed thought if it has ever been present at all.


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 18, 2007)

Romans922 said:


> thunaer said:
> 
> 
> > What System of Covenant Theology do you hold? Here are the options..
> ...



After looking at my notes and not just throwing out names here but, I found that OPTION 1 is more in line with John Murray's view (I think) and the view I stated is more in line with Calvin's view (I think). Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 19, 2007)

Romans922 said:


> thunaer said:
> 
> 
> > What System of Covenant Theology do you hold? Here are the options..
> ...





I believe it is an ongoing regrafting of elect jews to the Church until Christ returns, not an endtimes revival.


----------

